# Year 2011 - In Memoriam



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Now that 2011 is near to its end, perhaps it's time to make some recogniztion to those people who were related to classical music in one way or another and who left us this year.

My recognition goes to my compatriot soprano Montserrat Figueras, who died on November 23rd. Accompanying her husband Jordi Savall, she was one of the artists whom we owe the recovery of ancient music in our country. Above all, her interpretations of medieval and Renaissance music has brought us countless emotions to those of us who were fortunate to listen to her many times in Barcelona, where she was born.

"Ay luna que reluces" villancico anónimo del siglo XVI:


----------

